# tbh's and terrorists



## galvodog (May 2, 2006)

Just kidding!
I just saw Syriana on DVD. Their is a scene when two suicide bombers are working on TBH's.
It was pretty neat. One of them got bit. Justice at work.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

As long as they don't make up any nucs.

Who knows, they may have imported their DNA.... from Africa.

Actually this is no laughing matter. Word on the net is some Top Bar Beeks are planning an attack on Langstroth hive owners. Apparently this is in retaliation for some fringe Langstroth groups that vandalized some TBH's up in Wyoming. Spies are everywhere on both sides and there are strong loyalties to the respective TBH and Langstroth groups. Choose your sides now, as there is no time for dipolmacy.


----------



## RBar (Jun 22, 2005)

Not to worry...the UN is ever ready to respond to put down any political disagreements...


----------



## John F (Dec 9, 2005)

Good morning Beesource.

I h*a*ve been appoin*t*ed ambassador of *t*he TBH Peace Organization and h*a*ve been instru*c*ted to offer the following message. We embrace a policy of *k*indness. We feel there is *no* greater missi*on* on Earth than to diplomatically work towards peace 24:*7/3*65. Let's have a calm discussion and find our win-win strategy in which everyone can be enjoy empowerment as *1* peaceful group.

Your's in peace, love, and harmony,

TBHPO


----------



## RBar (Jun 22, 2005)

John F,
TBHPO: Death to the Great Satan LANG. 
Infidel Langstrothsters! 
We take your swarms, we eat your honey. We have more TBH waiting in our basements, the Langstrothsters cannot destroy them all. 
If we die, we go to our 90 TBHs in paradise!
Death to the Great Satan LANG.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

What did they get bit by? Hopefully a bear that was sneaking up behind?

Oh...did you mean stung? That ain't much justice.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Now hold on a cotton-picking minute! You're being led astray! All of you! JohnF is no TBH Ambassador of Peace, he's a known trouble maker out to incite unrest and discontent amongst us for his own nefarious purposes!

JohnF does not act alone. We suspect he is the leader of a small cell[ of over-zealous alternative-style beekeepers. We've been watching them for a while now but we can't figure out how they're communicating because they're spread out all over the country with no apparent means of communication We've tapped their phones, we've sniffed their packets, we've read their email, but somehow, they manage to pass their messages. We suspect they're using their smokers to send smoke signals. How clever is that!

Rumor has it that something big is planned for the last day of this month... at noon... I can only enourage all beekeepers regardless of your political sentiments or the color of your bees to get out there and guard your hives with your lives! Don't let these trouble makers succeed! They'll have to pry my hive tool from my cold dead fingers!


----------



## John F (Dec 9, 2005)

*W*elcome G*e*orge and other l*a*ng beekeepe*r*s of th*e* world. I again extend our hand in peace. We wi*s*h y*o*u n*o* *o*verwhelming *s*ense of fear that could *l*essen your perception of our sincerit*y*. We embrace the principle of peace*!* Wouldn'*t* this make these rumors sound cra*z*y*?*

TBHPO


----------



## TX Ashurst (May 31, 2005)

JohnF, you are a hoot.
This forum has gotten to be a better entertainment than a bee resource. But it is still a good resource, too. 

I like it!

Oh, do you offer a decoder ring if we collect enough box tops?


----------



## tarheel bee (May 17, 2005)

I overheard the Langy's plotting a potential nukeular showdown on the perninshular.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm wondering about those bold letters in his post
I think it's some kind of code  

Dave


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>I think it's some kind of code

That would be too eas*y*, or w*ou*ld it? There's *g*ot to be some way they are comm*u*nicating, *e*h? How do they *s*hare their *se*cret plans? To coor*d*inate the*i*r ac*t*ities*!*


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

After planting spybees in some TBH colonies I have discovered their secret. The use carrier bees.


----------

